# Examples of Bodyfat levels



## Surferph34

Examples of Bodyfat for those who need a rough idea...



> In the book "SLICED" (by Bill Reynolds & Negrita Jayde), the states of muscularity are objectified as follows (I'll summarize each):
> 
> 1. *Full house* = Over or near 20% bodyfat with no visible muscle definition and only a hint of separation between major muscle groups if those groups are very large. Basically a person in this state could be confused for a football linebacker. If you're higher than this bodyfat percentage, you'd be considered overweight/obese.
> 
> Here are some examples of the *Full House* state:
> 
> *Tankus*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...5&d=1064029833
> 
> *CrazyMike*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...2&d=1071515731
> 
> 2. *Hard* = Some muscle separation appears between delts and upper arm. Abs are still not visible. Approximately 15% bodyfat.
> 
> Here's a picture of *Railz* in the *Hard* state:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...5&d=1044230984
> 
> 3. *Cut* = More muscle separation appears particularly in the chest and back, outline of the abs begins to appear slightly. Approximate bodyfat level = 12%
> 
> Here's are 2 examples of *Abdominator* in the *Cut* state:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...2&d=1059941438
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...8&d=1059942187
> 
> 4. *Defined* = Muscle separations get deeper in the arms, chest, legs and back, and abs appear when flexed. Approx. bodyfat level = 10%
> 
> Here's an example of *Abdominator* in the *Defined* state:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...1&d=1068554724
> 
> 5. *Ripped* = Abs are clearly visible all the time, vascularity in arms is prominent, chest and back separation is obvious, and face is starting to appear more angular. Condition can be held indefinitely. Approximate bodyfat level = 7-9%
> 
> Here are some examples of the *Ripped* state:
> 
> *Railz*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...8&d=1052741270
> 
> *Abdominator*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...5&d=1067793911
> 
> 6. *Shredded* = Striations appear in large muscle groups when they are flexed. You look small in clothes, but look fantastic when you're not. Vascularity appears in lower abdomen and in the legs. Condition can be held for several days with careful dieting. Competitive bodybuilders often aim for this state for competition day. Approximate bodyfat level = 5-7%
> 
> Here are some example of the *Shredded* state:
> 
> *ShaneG85*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...9&d=1063572548
> 
> *Freaker*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...7&d=1027498129
> 
> *Abdominator*: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...4&d=1069531013
> 
> 7. *Sliced* = Muscles and tendons begin to appear in the face when chewing, striations appear everywhere and vascularity appears everywhere. Bodyfat levels are close to 3% and subcutaneous water levels are near 0. Condition can only be held for a few hours at a time. Not a healthy condition to stay in due to lower water level.
> 
> Here's an example of someone in the *Sliced* state:
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/attach...4&d=1071062790
> 
> Anywho, perhaps you can use this guide to determine how far you're progressing. If/when you decide to cut, make sure you give yourself 12-16 weeks to do it. It won't happen overnight, but the results can be striking when you get into the final 2-3 weeks.


----------

